# Mosses which one to choose?



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

I have been looking for some mosses for my cichlid tank and wondering which to pick Fissidens Fontanus, Christmas moss, Weeping moss, Taiwan moss and flame moss are what I have found but I am open to other ideas to 
But I would like one that will fit my tank well with minimal keep up 
And I believe this makes a difference my temp is about 80 ish and my ph is about 8.4 and I have driftwood and sand to work with
I have flourecent lighting (6000k) and they stay on around 10-12 hours a day


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

IMO moss and Africans don't work. I know you're trying to get the tree look but most likely the Africans will rip it apart before the moss has a chance to get anchored onto the wood.

But you want to try, I have done Christmas moss and it's very easy to care for. Moss in general is an easy plant.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya I figured cichlids would be hard on it but I figured if I could get it growing good it mite stand a chance maybe I could start it in my fry tank and let it grow for a while then transfer it?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Might work but I don't know for sure, each tank is different.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ya I guess Its worth a try


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

From my reading most of the mosses (I wanted Christmas) have trouble with the high pH.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

That's not good I'll have to read into that thank you


----------



## tharsis (Dec 5, 2012)

If you want the tree without the moss, you could try anubias nana petite...here is an example.










The leaves stay VERY small which make for a very good foliage effect...they grow very slowly though.

Just an idea if you are really married to the tree idea.


----------



## TheFisherOfCichlids1 (Dec 19, 2012)

thank you! i have never heard of that thats a great idea im looking it up right now


----------

